# New CT Ride



## lovi (Jan 14, 2018)

What's up guys, I just joined the forum. I'm a new rider from CT.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome with love from the holyland. Oh do they have ski hills in CT?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome with love from the holyland. Oh do they have ski hills in CT?


Yes, a couple. However, none of them are on my bucket list though.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome with love from the holyland. Oh do they have ski hills in CT?


Isn't CT for camel toe?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey now, there's at least 1 CT rider on the Olympic team.


----------

